# chili cheese.



## big game cook (Oct 8, 2008)

anyone ever tried that. i did tonight. cut the stem only off the peppers. 1/2ed and de seeded the insides and took out lining like always. put in hard chunk monterey jack colby marble cheese. added a spoon full of campbells chunky firehouse chili over them and bacon to fuse togather.

they was darn good. i dont have agood pic. was in a rush. there under ribs and roast. it did happen. i just dont have better details lol.


----------



## lcruzen (Oct 8, 2008)

That sounds really good. Just brought home some Japs yesterday so I'll give this a try.


----------



## bassman (Oct 8, 2008)

OK, I'm off to buy some jalapenos!  Sounds good to me.


----------



## big game cook (Oct 9, 2008)

i made 26 1/2's. e and a buddie ate em all.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 9, 2008)

Big Game,
that sounds like a great combo.  I need to try something new on these ABT's.  Think this will be the next one.  Thanks


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

Definitely something new to add to my recipe box. Nice suggestion!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 6, 2009)

Worth giving a try..........thanks.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 6, 2009)

Sounds good, will definitely have to give them a try


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 6, 2009)

That does sounds good. I am doing some wings and a fatty tomorrow. I might have to see if I can make room for some ABT's too!


----------

